# Ipad 2 completement bloque



## Mojito33000 (14 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Je regardai un film en streaming en utilisant Puffin (application achetee sue Apple store) lorsque soudainement tout c'est bloque, je n'ai plus sur l'ecran que la derniere image du film. Aucun bouton ne foctionne, je ne peux sortir de Puffin, je ne peux non plus arreter mon ipad.
Si quelqu'un a la solution a mon probleme il peut me laisser la marche a suivre pour le debloquer. Merci d'avance.
Salutations
Marco


----------



## Larme (14 Septembre 2013)

Attends un peu et réessaye de l'éteindre.
Sinon, tu peux forcer l'extinction en maintenant le bouton d'allumage et Home durant une dizaine de secondes.


----------



## Mojito33000 (14 Septembre 2013)

je vais essayer encore, peut etre qu'avant je n'ai pas assez attendu

Merci


----------



## Larme (14 Septembre 2013)

La dernière fois, mon iPad 4 s'est bloqué (première fois en un peu moins d'un an), et au bout de plusieurs minutes, il a bien voulu répondre au verrouillage, et donc au reste par la suite.


----------



## Mojito33000 (14 Septembre 2013)

J'ai essaye de forcer l'arret, jai maintenu le bouton enfonae plus de trente secondes et rien ne se passe, a part l'empreinte du bouton sur mon doigt.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h03 ----------

Je vais essayer d'enlever et de remettre la batterie


----------



## Larme (14 Septembre 2013)

Tu as également maintenu le bouton Home appuyé ? Il faut maintenir les deux appuyés.
Enlever et retirer la batterie d'un iPad ? Bonne chance. Autant attendre qu'il se décharge et que tu le branches et le rallumes.


----------



## Mojito33000 (14 Septembre 2013)

, ca marche, je suis pas trop familier avec l'ipad.Merci pour ton aide. Bonne fin de soiree
Marco


----------

